# Interchange Thread



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I havent found one on LIL yet but maybe we can start up a thread that lists all interchangable parts between models. All bullshit aside there are some smart folks on here that know their shit. Ie control arms, engines, electronics, interior parts etc etc


Cutlass Supremes have Jounce bars that run from the engine cradle to the frame horns. They do not come on any other G Body. 

Aluminum Brake Drums identified by round weights can be found on some G Bodies and a few other models.
Aluminum Rear Brake Drums
83-84 Blazer/Jimmy S/T models
80-84 Buick LeSabre and ‘85 RWD
78-81 Buick Century
78-87 Buick Regal
81-85 Buick Riviera
82-92 Chevy Camera
86-89 Chevy full size passenger cars
78-81 Chevy Malibu
78-88 Chevy Monte Carlo
82-84 Chevy S10/S15
80-85 Olds Delta 88
78-82 Olds Cutlass
80-81 Pontiac Bonneville
83-85 Pontiac Bonneville
86 Pontiac Parisienne
82-92 Pontiac Firebird
78-85 Pontiac Le Mans
78-88 GMC Sprint/ El Camino

Easy to ID. They have 1" diameter balance weights welded to them. Usually found on GM's that have alloy wheels and no posi. 3rd gen F-bodies are your best shot. Used on B, C, D, F, and G-bodies with the 4.75 bolt pattern.


Grand Prix's have "the missing body bushing". No other G Body has it besides the 547 GNX's (Not Grand National)

Digitial dash Regals need to have the matching fuel sender in the tank along with extensive rewiring for the dash to work. 

Certain G bodies came with aluminum radiator core supports. They are identified by an "A" stamped passenger side of the support. Really rare....if you find one at yard pick it because the go for $400. Racers love them.


Aluminum Core Support
78-80 Regal - Century
78-80 Cutlass
78-80 Grand Prix-LeMans
Jeep Grand Cherokee steering shafts fit G Bodies and are better because they have a U Joint. If you have slop in your steering and all the bushings are good check for a worn rag joint on the steering shaft. If its torn go to the yard and look for a late 80s to early 90s jeep. $5 part.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Certain Regals had clear bumper lenses
Bumper Lights
81-83 Buick clear bumper lights- will fit 84-87
Note: 4 doors and wagons had them also

When I had my G Body I got fucking tired of the fuel door snapping back hella hard. Dont trip....snag up one of these stay downs...found mostly on F Bodies and Caprices.
License Plate- Stay Down Door
GM PART # 14083879 
CATEGORY: Fuel Tank Filler Door 
82-92 Camaro
Also comes on '80's Caprices, Roadmasters and similar model lines of GM vehicles.

http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/parts-wanted/172531-stay-down-gas-door.html


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you run big ass rims on a G Body you can upgrade to bigger discs from a 2000 blazer. If someone wants the write up let me know.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

measure all your parts some gmc part look the same but there not. all gbody windows all around from 1978 to 1987 fit drip rails, trim around windows. door handles, front and rear seats. tape measure is your best tool


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you have a Bumper Kit that was made after 1979 and the reverse lenses are broke or missing,you can use the reverse lenses from a 1973 Monte Carlo.They are the same .


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

81-87 cutlass and regal = same doors


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Good thread!


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

ttt.... I know theres some junk yard dogs on here


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

forget about GM aluminum brake drums theyre shit


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you can repair any ripped or cracked bumper fillers with jbweld, 2 part epoxy, you just clean and sand the area. let the epoxy dry for 2 nights sand with 80 grit. only fillers you can't save is if the cruble in your hand. if they flex any filler can be saved cadillac, cutlass, regal. you just remove the filler and patch it up saves you hundreds


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

also if your looking for a carb for you v8 or v6, 2 barrel or 4. any year say you have a 82 regal you can use the carb up to 1983 out any buick,olds. the cut off is 1984 and newer has a blue plug up top


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> forget about GM aluminum brake drums theyre shit


If you find some that are still within spec....$125 per piece..pieces of shit


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone have interchange info on Delta 88s, Caprices, and Cadi?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

80s Caddies and big body Caddy undercarriage is all interchangeable.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe not the driveshaft and gas tank, but everything else


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

[h=2]







[/h]Good thread!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

80's Caprice & Cadillac Coupe Deville rear disc brake conversion ..... All you need is the rear disc brakes & proportioning valve off an Iroc (80's and early 90's) I don't have the exact years off hand but 13X7 will work no problem .....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

How about a 70 impala, did those come with disk brakes or drums? Having a hard time finding a matching disk brake rotor for my 70 impala....

Pepboys, autozone, napa, oreilys, etc all say my car came with drum brakes and that a previous owner most likely converted and used parts from a different car....


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

good thread


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> How about a 70 impala, did those come with disk brakes or drums? Having a hard time finding a matching disk brake rotor for my 70 impala....
> 
> Pepboys, autozone, napa, oreilys, etc all say my car came with drum brakes and that a previous owner most likely converted and used parts from a different car....


I know a guy who bought a 1970 Impala parts car that came with front disc brakes,and sold the front rotors to a guy who was going to replace his front rotors, and he had a 1970 Impala.If your going to places like auto zone or pep boys and they cant find what you looking for,try looking up the same part,but look under 1969 impala or Caprice since mostly all the parts are interchangable between 1969 and 1970 Impalas and Caprices.You cant interchange the front clip sheet metal (example, you cant a use a 1969 Impala front fender and put it on a 1970 Impala.)The front clips are year specific. However,you can swap the complete front clips out,meaning you can take a 1969 Impala front clip and mount it on a 1970 Impala and visa versa.Hope this helps .


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tmack6 said:


> Certain Regals had clear bumper lenses
> Bumper Lights
> 81-83 Buick clear bumper lights- will fit 84-87
> Note: 4 doors and wagons had them also
> ...


my 84 cutlass supreme had the latch on the fuel door to keep it down, i wish i kept it...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Gbody Cutlass steering box is the same as one in the Olds 98s & Delta 88s. So the columns might be too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good thread


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

the steering columns are the same but the deltas and shit have a welded firewall plate thats diffrent from g body. when dealing with steering column buicks to buick, olds to olds, chevy to chevy, and remeber 1984 and newer have wiper switches on the column


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Trying to find out if 66 and 68 Impala roll on the same chassis. HBO-Help a Brotha Out


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good replacement or even a money maker. If you can find a decent 252 cubic inch 4.1 V6 snatch it up. All of the accesories from the 231 including the cylinder heads are the same. They are worth good money and a kinda hard to find. Turbo Buick guys and Jeep guys build these into monsters.

Engine 4.1 litre
The General Motors 4.1 motor that was offered as standard equipment and optional on a few different cars from 1980 to 1984. See the list below: 
• Buick
80 STD-Electra, OPT-LeSabre
81 STD-Electra, Riviera, OPT-LeSabre, Riviera T Type 
82 STD-Electra, Riviera, OPT-LeSabre, Regal Note: Included in Grand National Package
83 STD-Electra, Riviera, OPT-LeSabre, Regal
84 STD-Electra, Riviera, OPT-LeSabre, Regal 
• Cadillac 
81 OPT-All except Limo
82 OPT-Seville, Eldorado, DeVille, Fleetwood
(NOTE: badges will say 4.1 for V6, 4100 for Cad V8) 
• Oldsmobile
81 STD-98,Toronado
82 STD-98,Toronado
83 STD-98,Toronado
84 STD-Toronado


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump...we need more random info like this
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/329561-rear-end-93-cadillac-fleetwood.html


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Any info on full size Olds like Delta 88 and 98 interchanging parts with other full size GM Cars ie big bodies, C1 Caprices and 80s Cadi's? Im interested in undercarriage pieces because I need A arms steering linkage sway bars etc. I dont want any down time with my car because its my daily right now. I want to grab some parts from the wrecker mod them and send them out for chrome.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*UPPER TRAILING ARS ON A 90'ISH (BUBBLE) CAPRICE WILL INTERCHANGE WITH UPPER GBODY TRAILING ARMS... IT WORKED FOR ME. TOOK THEM OFF AN 84 REGAL NO MODS.. WHEN I CONVERTED A BUBBLE CAPRICE BACK TO STOCK...
*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I THEN WAS ABLE TO USE THE BUBBLE CAPRICE EXTENDED UPPERS ON AN 81 EL CAMINO AT A LATER DATE WITH NO MODS... WHEN WE UPGRADED TO 14" CYLINDERS....*


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone know what kit would work for a rear disc brake conversion for a G-Body ?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn nobody else knows shit ..... Come on quit holding out .....


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

payfred said:


> Trying to find out if 66 and 68 Impala roll on the same chassis. HBO-Help a Brotha Out


Yeah 65-70 have the same frame


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

No, they are similar but not the same. I put a 65 HT frame under a 69 vert. First, the steering linkage is different. Idler arm on 65 goes thru the frame. 69 bolts to the inside of the frame. Second, the brace at the back of the frame is also different. 69 gas tank bolts to the frame, 65 doesn't.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

77-96 caprice/impala 2 door and 4 door frames/suspension are the same and can be swapped. Wagons are slightly longer. 

There are mounting holes on gbody frames for chevy motor mounts, no drilling required. Uses 3 bolts on each side, one of the holes on each mount will hang slightly over the front of the belly. 

Stock 14" gbody steel wheels work with 61-64 Impalas to run stock hubcaps after doing a disc brake swap.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

For those putting caprice spindles on Caddy's in order to run 13's without spacers or having to grind down calipers......all you need is the spindle & rotor off 80's caprice. Calipers & dust shields are the same.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> For those putting caprice spindles on Caddy's in order to run 13's without spacers or having to grind down calipers......all you need is the spindle & rotor off 80's caprice. Calipers & dust shields are the same.


Has to be 11" rotors from the 80's caprice from a civilian car. Municipal cars had the larger rotors.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Has to be 11" rotors from the 80's caprice from a civilian car. Municipal cars had the larger rotors.


:yes:...thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you put the nose clip of a 78 on an 80cutlass without having to make adjustments?


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

78 79 and 80 all have the same mounting holes


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

78paco said:


> 78 79 and 80 all have the same mounting holes


ok thanks man im about to buy an 80 and putting the front clip of my 78 on it thanks again.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

200r4 transmissions will bolt up to Gm motors and also Oldsmobile and Pontiac motors which have different bolt patterns


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Chrome door handles from 93-96 roadmaster fits 93-96 Cadillac brougham


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

80-92 Cadillac fleetwood/brougham/coupe have the same dash pad


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Will a vortec and 700r4 fit in a 77 mc? If not what kind of modifications have to be made?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Hell yeah it will fit, you will need to fab a tranny crossmember to hold up the tranny and bushing bolts . Also hook up all the electric work(computer and crap)


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

44,42 & 38 ASC Sunroofs/Moonroofs are interchangable with just about all 1960's - early 1990 American made mid - full size cars.It's when you get to the mid 1990's when the roofs started to contour that ASC products wont work because of their flatness.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Cadillac interiors will fit caprice and also seen some few fit a Cadillac 90 dash in 80's caprice


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

wondering what year cadillac weather strips are interchangable. I gotta 81 coupe deville with crunchy door & trunk seals, any help would be greatly appreciated fellaz:thumbsup:


----------

